# From £1k to £10k in 2-Days (Saturday, Sunday)



## Zollo Tips (Nov 26, 2021)

if you want to make victories one after one, all what you will do is contact us via Whatsapp or Telegram : +212658283012

- From £500 to £6k.
- From £1k to £10k.
- From £2k to £23k.
- From £3k to £35k.
- From £5k to £60k.

NOTE : payment is after winning, what important to us is make our clients win


----------

